# Giving up the rescue pack...



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so saddened. My rescued eeppers are going to be 5 weeks old Monday. And they are leaving me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Runt, Ripple, Juicy, and Blue Velvet are staying with me. I'm also not sure if Bandit is going or not - tentative on the home situation with the number of ratties "allowed"... But Tain, Thief, Jim, Joe, and Bubba are all going to new homes either today (Saturday) or sometime within the next 5 days...

 I don't wanna give up my babies!!! They've been such a joy....


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

awww. i'm sure the time you spent with them was priceless and lovely, but be confident that you are finding them wonderful homes where they will be properly spoiled and such. and maybe the new homes wouldn't mind sending you updates on their well-being over the next few years?

click!:


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, I know... *sigh* It's just really really tough...

BUT!!! I am keeping 4-5 of the 10, so that's some consolation!  lol! What a life - GGMR!!! :lol:


----------

